# Design Miami/ 2008: Spectacular Venue for the Audi Q7 Coastline to “Drop Anchor”



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi is the exclusive automotive sponsor for the third year running at Design Miami/, the leading global forum for high-end design. From December 2 through 5, the world’s most influential dealers, designers, collectors, curators, and critics will meet here to celebrate the design scene’s highlights at countless events. Audi is not only sponsor of the VIP fleet, but also – with the “Audi Coastline Marina” installation – a participating designer. During the same week, Audi will participate for the first time at Art Basel Miami Beach, a key U.S. art show. Audi will thus sponsor the two most important events for contemporary art and design.
* Full Story *


----------

